# [SOLVED] Maya Licensing Problem.



## TClark1

I recently started a games design course at Abertay Uni and found out that Maya was available to me for free from Autodesk Education...

However, my internet connection at my halls wasn't strong enough to download it so I downloaded it onto a PC at uni, put it on a memory stick and installed it onto my own PC. 

But whenever I try to open it this message is displayed and it won't open: 

License was not obtained
License method:
environment variable MAYA_LICENSE_METHOD="network"
Product choice:
environment variable MAYA_LICENSE="unlimited"
License file override
environment variable MAYA_ALT_EN is not set

And in the output window it says:

AdlmInt Error: The AUTODESK_ADLM_THINCLIENT_ENV XML file could not be loaded 
license problem in GUI mode launch dialog message

Please can someone help? I really need Maya for coursework and portfolio work.


----------



## koala

*Re: Maya Licensing Problem.*

As it's a licence problem, it's probably best to contact Autodesk directly.

Autodesk Services & Support
Autodesk Problem Form
Autodesk Education Community FAQ


----------



## TClark1

*Re: Maya Licensing Problem.*

Re-downloaded and Re-installed with different settings (my friend from a computer course helped me) and now it's all okay!


----------



## koala

*Re: Maya Licensing Problem.*

Thanks for posting back with your solution.


----------

